# Why has the St George's thread been moved?



## Hitchington (23 Apr 2021)

It was in the Cafe but now is in the "other" forum. I wanted to post some mildly interesting information about England's original saint but now I can't. Please explain, mods?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Apr 2021)

Hitchington said:


> Please explain, mods?


There is more chance of lockdown restrictions being totally lifted in June than any explanation being forthcoming.


----------



## Hitchington (23 Apr 2021)

I'm hoping it will get moved back, so I can share my mildly interesting information.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (23 Apr 2021)

In the forum rules it is asked that Mod decisions are not questioned publicly.


----------



## Hitchington (23 Apr 2021)

I'm merely asking for support so I can post my mildly interesting information about England's original saint.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Apr 2021)

Surely the Patron Saint of England could not possibly cause offence to anyone ?


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Apr 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> In the forum rules it is asked that Mod decisions are not questioned publicly.


So Boris and Hancock are our mods !!  !!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Apr 2021)

Nobody is questioning the decision, merely asking for an explanation.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2021)

Things like this just aren't British, don't you know!!


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2021)

Hope this thread doesn't drag on.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Apr 2021)

I noticed two St George threads, one in N&CA, the other in the Cafe. Have they just been merged?


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Apr 2021)

Sharky said:


> Hope this thread doesn't drag on.


boom boom!


(taxi for one)


----------



## Venod (23 Apr 2021)

Hitchington said:


> It was in the Cafe but now is in the "other" forum. I wanted to post some mildly interesting information about England's original saint but now I can't. Please explain, mods?



Why can't you post in the other thread ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2021)

Here be dragons


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Apr 2021)

Probably just an anti-Turkish thing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2021)

Hitchington said:


> It was in the Cafe but now is in the "other" forum. I wanted to post some mildly interesting information about England's original saint but now I can't. Please explain, mods?



I believe there were two threads and a colleague Mod combined them.

It's newsworthy to a degree and hence resides in NACA.

You know why you can't post if it is in NACA.

Any queries etc please use the Contact Us facility - thank you.


----------

